# Game 14: Hornets @ Nuggets



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

* November 30th, 2005 - 8:00 PM (Central Time)*


*New Orleans Hornets (6-7)* @ *Denver Nuggets (8-7)*


*Previous Meetings:*

Nuggets 91, Hornets 81

Leaders:
Carmelo Anthony - 31 points, 5 rebounds
Chris Paul - 18 points, 9 rebounds
Marcus Camby - 15 points, 15 rebounds

*Projected Starting Lineup: *










PG - Chris Paul (16.8 PPG - 6.6 APG - 5.3 RPG)
SG - JR Smith (12.4 PPG - 2.9 RPG - 1.9 APG)
SF - Bostjan Nachbar (6.8 PPG - 2.5 RPG - 1.4 APG)
PF - David West (16.2 PPG - 7.7 RPG - 1.8 APG)
C - PJ Brown (11.0 PPG - 8.0 RPG - 1.2 APG)

*Reserves:*

G - Speedy Claxton (13.2 PPG - 4.5 APG - 2.9 RPG)
SF - Desmond Mason (7.4 PPG - 3.5 RPG)
G/F - Kirk Snyder (6.4 PPG - 2.8 RPG - 2.3 APG)
C - Chris Andersen (6.1 PPG - 6.5 RPG - 1.3 BLK)
SF - Rasual Butler (3.7 PPG - 1.5 RPG)
F - Brandon Bass (2.6 PPG - 2.5 RPG)
F/C - Jackson Vroman (2.0 PPG - 1.5 RPG)




*Projected Starting Lineup: *










PG - Andre Miller
SG - Dermarr Johnson
SF - Eduardo Najera
PF - Kenyon Martin
C - Marcus Camby

*Reserves:*

PG - Earl Boykins
G/F - Greg Buckner
PG - Earl Watson
SG - Voshon Lenard
F - Linas Kleiza
C - Francisco Elson
G - Julius Hodge
*SF - Carmelo Anthony



Carmelo Anthony will be out, so Denver's offense takes a plunge there. Kenyon Martin is back though, and the game will be in Denver so it's not going to be an easy game. JR Smith needs to step up and bounce back with a good game, and someone off the bench (Mason or Claxton) needs to pour in 14-15 points.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Hornets are keeping it close but aren't getting rebounds and are letting Denver get to man second chance shots. They also arent playing very good defense of the fastbreak...


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Hornets take the lead going into the half...


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Jsimo12 said:


> Hornets are keeping it close but aren't getting rebounds and are letting Denver get to man second chance shots. They also arent playing very good defense of the fastbreak...


I agree. They need to play harder in the 2nd half.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Hornets could have a nice lead by now if Mason weren't missing so many easy baskets!


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

That's what I'm talking about Mason! Throw it DOWN!


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

JR is probably having his best all around game of the season...


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

JR is back, 16 pts, 4reb, 4 assists, 2 steals
I'm liking this, Speedy is also being good tonight
Also something we can't overlook is Paul with his nice 7 assists


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Desmond Mason is taking over...

The Hornets last 10 pts in a row are all Mason...


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Hornets are HOT! They end the 3rd by doubling their lead. I hope they can keep it, thats been our achillies heel...


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Ok, Mason is starting to put in work! :biggrin: Hornets have got to keep it up though.


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! (Aug 4, 2005)

hornets by 7 with 11 minutes in the 4th!


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

This is a great game for Mason in his first start for the Hornets. He's doing everything! He just got a block too!


----------



## TheChampion (Nov 28, 2004)

hell yeah... it's about time desmond started playing up to his ability. i got tired of seeing him score a few points a game. hopefully he'll keep it up.. leadin the hornets w/ 19.. i haven't been watching the game. i didn't know they were playing tonight.. :clown:


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Desmond is HOT!!! Keep it up D-Mase!!! I hope Paul gets his double double tonight and I hope the Hornets win! :banana:


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Oh my! Did Desmond take a time out to read my post on this board about his missing those easy shots??!! LOL!! Right after I posted it he started rollin'. Just keep on going until the end Hornets! You can do it! :laugh:


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Mason is pumped up! This team is coming together. Last season we wouldnt have been able to take advantage of no Melo or Karl...


----------



## TheChampion (Nov 28, 2004)

25/5 so far for dez.. where has that been all year?! hornets seem like they'll be gettin' back to .500 tonight..


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Go Speedy!!!!


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Speedy GOT BIG and blocked Boykins haha...

Good ole Hornets making me good money this season...


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Paul 1 assist away to double double


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

supermati said:


> Paul 1 assist away to double double


I hope he gets it!


----------



## TheChampion (Nov 28, 2004)

got a T on earl watson.. questionable call.. clinched it for us.. :cheers:


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Good win Hornets!! :banana:


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Mason finishes with a great 10-17 from the field

Hornets Win! :cheers:


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Hornets need the Mason that was in Milwaukee. I think he's finally starting to show up.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Scott Brooks has to be the worst fill in head coach in NBA history. :curse:

This is a very good step forward for the Hornets to take advantage of this situation. A definite sign that the team is improving. Congrats on the win.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

cpawfan said:


> Scott Brooks has to be the worst fill in head coach in NBA history. :curse:
> 
> This is a very good step forward for the Hornets to take advantage of this situation. A definite sign that the team is improving. Congrats on the win.


Is it me or does Brooks resemble former coach Bzdelik a lot? I think the last time I saw him fill in for Karl the Nuggets lost.


----------



## TheChampion (Nov 28, 2004)

girllovesthegame said:


> Hornets need the Mason that was in Milwaukee. I think he's finally starting to show up.


yeah i hope so.. maybe he's finally getting settled in to the system.. but i noticed nachbar wasn't on the box score and mason started.. what happened to him?


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

girllovesthegame said:


> Is it me or does Brooks resemble former coach Bzdelik a lot? I think the last time I saw him fill in for Karl the Nuggets lost.


Yes, Brooks filled in for the first 2 games of the season.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

TheChampion said:


> yeah i hope so.. maybe he's finally getting settled in to the system.. but i noticed nachbar wasn't on the box score and mason started.. what happened to him?


I think Nachbar hurt his knee early in the last game against the Warriors. He was there in street clothes tonight. Paul keeps flirting with that triple double. 10pts, 9asts, 8rbs tonight.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

cpawfan said:


> Yes, Brooks filled in for the first 2 games of the season.


You're absolutely right. I remember watching it. Against the Lakers. I was hoping the Nuggets would have won that one.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

A team effort tonight. 6 players in double figures. Have a nice night all! :clap:


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Nachbar: bench. 


Nachbar is the weak spot right now on the team, and overall SF play has been the weak spot on the team, but if Mason can get comfortable then this team will start looking even better. I mentioned in the preview that Claxton or Mason would have to step up, and they actually both stepped up and had big games. Nice win for the Hornets, now maybe they can get over .500.


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

Congrats on your ginormous road win over the Nuggets. The Hornets won the final three quarters and finally got that big game out of ex-Sonic Desmond Mason. Go Dez!


----------

